# Outpatient vs. Inpatient



## ktonnu (Sep 4, 2012)

I wondered If any1 could help me on this clarification:
If Im a CPC, im currently doing outpatient coding for medical group, but some of our doctors are also seeing patients in hospitals sometimes, Am I certified to code for those doctors (for inpatient charts)?? is it true that only a CPC-H or CCS can do those charts (as far as i know, the coders from hospitals does not do this for our doctors, only coders who work for that certain medical group)

Thank you so much..


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 4, 2012)

The CPC credential qualifies a coder to work with professional service coding, regardless the setting.  Therefore, whether the practitioner's service takes place in a nursing home, the patient's home, the office or hospital inpatient ward, you are qualified for it.

Outpatient and inpatient are problematic titles the industry refuses to let go of . . . "professional services coder" or "facility coder" make far more sense.


----------



## charissesimone (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes you can still code for inpatient but it depends on the client or employer certification requirements. It all based on whether you meet the number of years of inpatient job experience & if employer requires CCS cert thru AHIMA or CPC-H (Hospital) or whichever the type of cert is needed for the job like RHIA/RHIT -2yr degree needed to take test & be certified as the high the certs the more you can make.  (If you are train in inpatient, SDS(same day surgery) & ER you can get hired for more opprtunities in HIM. Most acute inpatient require CCS cert via AHIMA as  CPC cert as physician based coding for outpatients; etc

Also auditors/consultant make more money than coders like $85,000 or more.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 5, 2012)

Let me reiterate:  CPC code for hospitalists, the surgeon's work on inpatients and admissions to the nursing home.  This is professional fee.  It is different from facility fee, but CPCs can code professional services in any setting.  A CCS knows nothing about leveling and E&M code.


----------



## ktonnu (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank You so much for your inputs...


----------

